# The Butte Pasty



## tasunkawitko (Dec 9, 2011)

x


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 9, 2011)

Very interesting read

Great recipe also.

I will definitely give this one a try.

Thanks


----------



## michael ark (Dec 9, 2011)

I love pasties
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.I just hate it when the tassels get hung in my teeth.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks delicious TW!

Thank-you for the recipe.

I've been copying a bunch of your recipes lately and I'm going to have to get busy & start making some of them.


----------



## frosty (Dec 10, 2011)

TW, what a masterful history lesson, recipe and "how to".  Looks beautiful, thanks for the gift!!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2011)

TW, morning.... Great thread as usual... thanks much for the history note....   Dave


----------



## bigcase (Dec 10, 2011)

Great post, thanks for sharing.  I had these in Michigan one time, they are mighty tasty.


----------



## i is a moose (Dec 10, 2011)

I loved reading this article. It was a well-written piece with some very, very nice pictures!

I'm a history buff, and a foodie, so this tickled two of my three main hobbies (warming one of these things up on the manifold of a diesel truck would have gotten the third).

I have to try this!


----------



## coyote1 (Dec 10, 2011)

chicken might be good in one to   would adding the water make a bit of gravy in it and you put the meat in raw dose it get done enough


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 12, 2011)

hey, guys ~ thanks for all the comments and the kind words - this is definitely one to try ~

moose - there's no reason NOT to warm it up on the manifold of your diesel ~ i ebt it would work just about right!

coyote - i'm guessing a person could definitely use chicken, yes. i think adding the water does more to keep it moist than actually make a gravy, but i haven't tried it that way so i am not sure. i know that a lot of people make these with a little gravy in them, so maybe a bit of a water-flour slurry would have that effect, or sompley topping with a little gravy before sealing. the cooking time and temeprature was definitely enough to cook these all the way through, including the meat.

all-in-all, it's a pleasure to make and eat these things. if anyone has any questions, let me know. and if anyone tries them, i'd love to hear about it!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 12, 2011)

Those are one of my favorite meals. There used to be a shop by where I worked that sold them to go only - no eat in. They had 7 or 8 varieties. 

Coyote- Several had gravy in them but I don't think just adding water alone would do anything but make the dough soggy. 

Tas another great post. Thanks my friend - keep them coming


----------



## shooter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Great post, definitely going to try the recipe. My kind of eats, simple and satisfying.


----------



## alelover (Dec 15, 2011)

I love the history lessons you bring us Tas. It's cool to know how certain dishes came about and their origins. Great post.


----------



## plj (Dec 15, 2011)

TasunkaWitko said:


> This doesn't really belong here


Too bad - I enjoyed it, thanks!


----------



## papagreer (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the post and the recipe/process. They look pretty tasty and Johnny Cash is the man.

Chris


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 19, 2011)

hey, guys - glad you liked ~ i am ashamed to say that i held off on trying this - literally, for eyars - because i was afraid to "screw it up." the truth is that when i finally got down to making it, it was so easy and so fundamentally basic that i was a little mad at myself for putting it off.

learn from my mistake and give this a try, if you want to. no need to put it off and deny yourself this wonderful experience! you can make it in basic, "butte" style, as outlined above, or go ahead and tweak it here and there - either way, you will be glad you did.


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for posting this it was a fun read and great recipe.


----------

